# Solved: SpeedTouch 330-Error 680-No dial tone



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

Firstly, I hope I have placed this in the correct forum. 

I have for some years now been happily accessing Broadband via a SpeedTouch
330 unit. Inadvertently, a couple of weeks ago, I stupidly (being old and
subject to senior moments) deleted something that resulted in the loss of my
connection. I, therefore, went to the Thomson website and downloaded
SpeedTouch330_Update.exe which worked perfectly once it had been installed.
My problem is that once I log off and then log on I always get a "no dial
tone" error that requires me to uninstall and then re-install the program.
Once that is done, everything works perfectly again like it used to, until
log off occurs. My operating system is Windows 98 dated 4.10.98.

Any thoughts, please? Is there a little box somewhere in the bowels of the machine that needs ticking/unticking? Oh, by the way, I no longer have the original installation disc.

Thanks in advance for any help that is offered.

Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Check Modems in Control Panel.

How many does it report as installed and its name(s)?

Zee


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello Zee

My original dial-up modem (now my backup in the event of Broadband failure) is shown - Telepath Internet 56k WinModem.

Thank you for your interest.

Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Nigrior,

Check also in Control Panel > System > Device Manager.

Can you find the Speedtouch there?


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, Zee, the SpeedTouch is there as is SpeedTouch USB ADSL PPP under Network Adapters. I mention this as the latter always appears as a bit of new hardware during re-install.

Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I suspect you may have multiple ghost entries of that Speedtouch.

At startup tap F8 or press CTRL and keep it pressed until the Start Menu appears.

Select Safe Mode and proceed.

Go to Control Panel > System > Device Manager and delete *ALL* entries referring that Speedtouch.

Restart in Normal Mode, letting Windows reinstall the driver and hopefully solve the problem.

See if that helps.

Zee


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

Zee

It worked on the first reinstall by Windows but log off/log on brought back the familiar "no dial tone" message. During the removal process I took out the ST330 itself and the ST USB ADSL PPP from Network Adapters. Should I have been looking anywhere else ?

Thank you so much for your interest. 
Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Uninstall the WinModem.


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

Blue Zee said:


> Uninstall the WinModem.


 Do you mean via the Device Manager or via the Add/Remove Programs utility in Control Panel? If it's the latter, I can't see anything obvious that would achieve what you suggest.

I'm sorry to appear daft, but I'm starting to enter areas of ignorance of which there are vast tracts.

Nigrior

PS Presumably, there would be no problem in re-installing WinModem if it's ever needed again?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I think you can do it in Control Panel > Modem.

There should be no problems reinstalling, but we are targeting a solution for your SpeedTouch issues, correct?

And, honestly, a WinModem is the worst thing you can install...

Listening.

Zee


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello Zee

WinModem removed via Modems in Control Panel. Re-installed by Windows during boot-up. First click on the ST icon produced a PPP Configuration error. I clicked a second time and got online! To check all was really well, I did a Restart and I'm sorry to tell you that we were back to "no dial tone". 

You are absolutely right about Broadband being the focus but I do need to access dial-up every 90 days for a minute or two to preserve an e-mail address; I'll not bore you with the reasons!

Thank you again for your continued interest.

Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Is that WinModem onboard (i.e. on the motherboard)?

If it is, you must disable if in Bios, tap DEL at startup to enter Bios setup, diable modem and restart in Normal Mode.

You may try this resetting the winsock stack with this fix:

http://downloads.subratam.org/WinsockFix.zip

Download, unzip and launch.

Click the FIX button and reboot wen finished.

Test.

Zee


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm afraid reference to motherboard, Bios etc. has no meaning for me as this is totally new territory but I couldn't seem to get DEL to work. So I've tried the Winsock route as that seemed pretty automatic requiring no obvious input from me; regretfully, it didn't work and "no dial tone" appeared again.

Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

From the Gateway support page:

Turn on the computer and immediately press either the F1 key or the F2 key at one-second intervals to enter the BIOS setup utility.

*But...*

If you are unsure of what to change, I do insist you should ask for the help of a friend or relative that knows a bit more.

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I've looked around and it seems the modem is a PCI type.

Therefore to uninstall it you must power down, open the case and extract it from the PCI slot.

This may help if you want to try it:

http://support.gateway.com/s/tutorials/Tu_837649.shtml

Zee


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

Zee, thank you so much for trying to help me. I'm afraid I've reached the end of what I feel confident to do on my own and will, therefore, readily bow to your insistence that I find myself a helper. 
Thank you again.
Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You're welcme, but I do feel the reason for your problem is a conflict between the 2 modems.

I hope you can get the help of some friend to unplug that Winmodem to confirm my thoughts.

Best of luck.

Zee


----------



## nigrior (Jun 7, 2006)

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MODEM/OTHER-MODEM-DRIVERS/Alcatel-SpeedTouch-300-USB-3015.shtml

In case it helps anyone else, the above website produced a much older program for the ST 330 (23/2/05 is the date quoted) than is to be found on the Thomson website; this appears to be essential as I use basic Windows 98 and the more up-to-date program would only work with an uninstall/re-install operation following each log off. During the running of the older program, a reference was made to the "installation disc" so I tried using the one provided by Onetel, my ISP, which would not run for me as it was designed for better things than Windows 98. Anyway, to cut a lengthening story short, the program found what it needed on the disc and I am up and running without "no dial tone" problems, just as I was prior to the senior moment that caused all the trouble in the first place!

Nigrior


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Great news!

Persistence usually pays back.
:up:


----------

